# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Jamaica Zipline Adventure

## Labwalker

Hey there, just looking to hear pros/cons of Zipline Adventure. We'll be in Negril on the 21st and are thinking about it. All responses are appreciated.

----------

